# Language Schools in Monterrey



## vancouvercanuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm a Canadian citizen and I just finished a TESL certificate course here in Canada and loved it. I've been to Monterrey a couple of times in the last few years, most recently in the summer of 2010 for about 40 days, so I know a bit about the city. I'm looking to return sometime this summer as an English language teacher. Like most people have written in threads about Monterrey - I'll be going there for love reasons. 

I'll obviously be a teaching rookie with only a TESL certificate and an English-Associate of Arts Degree in Creative Writing - which I don't expect to give me any advantage since a lot of schools state that a Bachelor's and/or prior experience is a pre-requisite. I'm looking for suggestions for potential schools that would be a good fit for me. I've received suggestions from friends in Monterrey about all of the schools I should apply to, but I feel like I don't know where to start since most of these school's don't advertise for open positions. 

My preference, and something that has been recommended by friends, is to work and live in San Pedro. I sent out a couple of e-mails yesterday (Sunday) to International House Monterrey and Colegio Ingles, but haven't heard anything back as of today (Monday.)

I would have posted this on ESLcafe's forum but their registration process is ridiculous and I'm still waiting to be approved two weeks later. Thanks for any information you're able to pass my way. I guess I'll note that I'm a 25 year old male, and not fluent in Spanish, if that makes any difference. Thanks again


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vancouvercanuck said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen and I just finished a TESL certificate course here in Canada and loved it. I've been to Monterrey a couple of times in the last few years, most recently in the summer of 2010 for about 40 days, so I know a bit about the city. I'm looking to return sometime this summer as an English language teacher. Like most people have written in threads about Monterrey - I'll be going there for love reasons.
> 
> ...


I've never been to Monterrey, so I can't help you out with names of schools to apply to. Mexican schools of all sorts are famous for not responding in a timely fashion to emails inquiring about positions, so I would suggest that you wait till you're actually in Monterrey and visit in person any you're interested in. Here's the link to a TEFL website that's a lot more user-friendly than Dave's ESL Cafe, and some of the same people post on both of them, especially on the Mexico Forum: ELT World Discussion :: Index. Good luck!


----------



## ExpatPumpkin (May 30, 2010)

I lived in San Pedro (Monterrey) for a few years and can understand your attraction to that particular part of the city.

My advice would be to attend the ESL job fairs and seek out schools in Monterrey. Because of the recent violence (perceived or not) in that part of Mexico, I would imagine that some prospective teachers would look elsewhere and this could be to your advantage.

Now for just a bit or reality, and please understand that I'm not trying to burst your bubble, but San Pedro is the wealthiest neighborhood in all of Latin America. For your purposes, this means two things:

1 - Their private schools are very good and families have very high expectations. Nearly all of the parents with kids in these schools speak English fluently, and many of them have lived and studied in the States and other countries. These high standards may make it more difficult for a novice teacher to be hired. It's not impossible, of course, but you'll really need to stand out and impress the schools.

2 - San Pedro is expensive!!! Most teachers (and those with similar salaries) don't actually reside in this neighborhood due to the high cost of living. You may need to live with roommates or be prepared to supplement your income with savings in order to afford this neighborhood.

You probably already know that you'll need a car and how hot it is  Good luck!


----------



## vancouvercanuck (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Yeah, I already know about how prestigious San Pedro is as a neighborhood, and assumed that their schools hold themselves to the same standard as the reputation of the area located in. I'll still send some applications off anyway. 

I was actually hoping the violence in the area might give me a slight advantage of school's having a harder time finding people willing to work there - as ridiculous as that sounds. I'll probably also be looking at language schools in San Nicolas, in the safer areas mind you, because a lot of the people I know in Monterrey live there.


----------

